# Back at home from surgery!!



## lovebunnyAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey everyone!!

Just thought I would pop on and let you all know that surgery went well. They removed the entire thyroid, and said it was HUGE!! They did not see any other problems in there, and nothing that indicates that further treatment will be needed.

I have a drain in now, and will have it removed on Thursday at my follow up appointment. 

Yesterday after surgery was really rough, but I started feeling more human early this morning, and in spite of the mild pain in my neck, I feel almost like I did before surgery


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

You poor thing...SLEEP,SLEEP, now. Soon you will be on the other end. Well again. God bless you


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Wonderful news, lovebunny!!!!!

Take it easy!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Good news! Rest, and drink lots of liquids.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome home & take care of yourself!


----------



## lovebunnyAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone!

Funny thing is, I am not that tired. I slept most of yesterday, when I had the good drugs lol. Today, I don't have much pain, and other than this morning, haven't really been tired. I plan on taking it slow though. The only thing I seem to want to eat is mashed potatoes and gravy, and frozen yogurt. Not very good for my diet, but I think I will spoil myself for a couple of days.

Yippeeee!! That nasty little turd head is out of me!!! explode


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the update....rest and keep ice on your neck. Glad all is well!!!!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm glad you're home! I'm the national poster child for Chloroseptic Sore Throat Spray - I highly recommend it if your throat is bothering you any.

Mashed potatoes and gravy sounds good to me! I came home craving Mexican food. Some people talk about thyroid surgery bothering their taste buds negatively - not me, everything seemed to taste spectacularly delicious!

Don't push yourself. The surgeon told me I could do anything I wanted to do, that if I did something that hurt not to do it again!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm so glad you are doing so well! Welcome home! Yummmm!!! That frozen yogurt sounds good and feels so good on a sore throat. I also liked cold jell-o. Thanks for the update! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm also glad to hear everything went well!!!! Yeppy!!!......now rest!
Hubby wants to go back to work and he just found out today he's off for three more weeks..to funny. The good news is it wasn't cancer. 
It's been two weeks and he is doing really well.... but it took him a week to get there. So glad to hear that your surgery went without a hitch.

Ocean


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Glad you're feeling better, BUT remember to rest!!! I also felt great and then the tirednes hit me at times, so i started napping more during the day and drink lots of fluids and muching away on every single bit of food i could - LOL


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lovebunnyAL said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> Just thought I would pop on and let you all know that surgery went well. They removed the entire thyroid, and said it was HUGE!! They did not see any other problems in there, and nothing that indicates that further treatment will be needed.
> 
> ...


Yay and double yay!! So wonderful to hear from you. Ice down if you feel you need to!!

Pamper yourself to the enth degree!!


----------



## lovebunnyAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words. 

My mother in law and I just went to get my hair done, since I couldn't wash it till my drain is removed tomorrow. I feel so much more human!

We played lazy all day and both slept on the couches today and watched Cars 2.  I am going to attempt to go out tonight with hubby and play trivia (a weekly thing with us), but won't overdo it.


----------



## honey_mocha (Oct 8, 2011)

That is so good too hear.. glad your're doing so well. Mashed potatoes was my first meal after surgery and it was delicious LOL.

Take care of yourself and get lots of rest!


----------

